# Conqueror Supreme



## K Pedals (Jun 12, 2020)

This is my new PedalPCB favorite!!!
Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 14, 2020)

Amazing!

How would you describe the sound?


----------



## Knotty Pine (Jun 14, 2020)

This is on my list, looks great K!


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 14, 2020)

Knotty Pine said:


> This is on my list, looks great K!


Thanks man


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 14, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Amazing!
> 
> How would you describe the sound?


----------



## Barry (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice work, as always.  Love the multi-color knobs, fits the Magical Mystery motif.


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 16, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work, as always.  Love the multi-color knobs, fits the Magical Mystery motif.


Yeah that’s what I was going for...
Like on the cover of that album...


----------



## zgrav (Jun 21, 2020)

Do you have the parts list for this board?  Most of the values are printed on it, but not the 4 caps on the upper right side.  Are they 1u?  And is the board designed for either a rotary knob or a toggle for the area right above those caps?


----------



## Robert (Jun 21, 2020)

zgrav said:


> Do you have the parts list for this board?



I'm working on the build docs right this minute.

These are the values for the unmarked caps:

Rotary:
C10 - 220n
C11 - 100n
C12 - 47n
C13 - 22n
C14 - OMIT

Toggle (On/Off/On):
C10 - 150n
C11 - 47n
C12 - OMIT
C13 - OMIT
C14 - 47n


----------



## zgrav (Jun 21, 2020)

THANKS!


----------

